# Supers on!



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Great Pictures and such a nice set up. I love the easy chairs! About now, I can picture myself reading the newspaper in one of those chairs through my eyelids....


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

But shouldn't the chairs be facing the other direction


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

They usually are.


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

how do you put pic on the site 
Paul


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

value= photo address
example .....http://www.acmepainting.com/officeview.jpg
will result in this photo below


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Newbee 101, thats a very nice yard! I'll too will have a yard like that someday


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Strong Dandelions flow on!*

I opened a few yesterday and found allot of Dandelion nectar
and added an extra super on all . It's been cold but the season
has begun. It looks like there is going to be an active swarm
season this year. Hopefully, they will leave me some!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

balhanapi said:


> Newbee 101, thats a very nice yard! I'll too will have a yard like that someday


Thanks and I am sure you will! 

mobees, Yes the dandelions are everywhere, I am ready to go...


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Tis a beautiful sight. I added some extracting supers today and felt a great sense of joy to see the hives height growing toward the sky. Thanks for the great photos...good luck with the honey flow this year!


----------

